# Babies!! yay.



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

So i placed my female red wag in the breeder box last night and when I woke up this morning there were 30-35 little babies yay! finally. they all seem to be fully developed and healthy. i guess they are only a few hours old so time will tell! yay! 
a great contrast to the fact the mama guppy in the tank given to me gave birth yesterday to prolly 30+ still births that were all deformed. i guess it was due to previous water conditions and such. she then passes afterwards. but i wasn't too attached yet we got her given to us like 3 days ago. 

BUY YAY! platy babies!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

here is a group shot babies circled. looks like 34 as of now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

congrats tiff!


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

congrats on the fry!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

tnanks both of you! i was so surprised when i turned the light on this morning they were everywere! i wonder what color they will all turn out. i'm assuming all red but who knows if it was my red platy or my yellow sword tail that got her. but i'm assuming she was fertilized by either my red platy or one of the males she was in with when i bought her from the petstore and theyw ere all red wags. but time will only tell.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

if its anything like genetics of most animals, the grandparents may play a role in the colour as well. I do not know the genetics of platies and swordtails but I am assuming it has both a heterogeneous or homogeneous alleles which will produce different phenotypes, so you may get some different colours in there that you would not think was possible. so hopefully the parents were both heterozygotes and you will end of with a mixture of colour ranging from the dominant colour (probably red) to a mixture of dominant and recessive colours and even the recessive colour of platies (which I do not know the recessive colour,lol)
anyways,
best of luck.


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

congrads on your platy babies


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks. yeah for the color. i know tat they all already have the black on their taisl and some on their top fin. so they will def be wag/mickey mouse. the mom is weird bc she is a wag but may have a little mickey mouse influence because at the top of her tail it almost looks like two dots as well. i'll post some pics of the over all tank when i get a chance.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

sounds good


----------

